# [Wet Thumb Forum]-newbie with G2



## liam (Jun 13, 2003)

hi,

i am new into taking pictures of planted tanks and it's dwellers. I have had the camera for awhile and it's usually in the auto mode with macro mode for close ups.

Unfortunately, i tried taking many shots and most look ok on the LCD but when downloaded to my mac, it looks kinda slightly out of focus.

Also I find it really difficult to get the camera to focus on smaller fish too...how can I improve?

Rgds,

Liam


----------



## liam (Jun 13, 2003)

hi,

i am new into taking pictures of planted tanks and it's dwellers. I have had the camera for awhile and it's usually in the auto mode with macro mode for close ups.

Unfortunately, i tried taking many shots and most look ok on the LCD but when downloaded to my mac, it looks kinda slightly out of focus.

Also I find it really difficult to get the camera to focus on smaller fish too...how can I improve?

Rgds,

Liam


----------



## Ptahkeem (Feb 16, 2004)

use a tripod and get some lens filters so you can take closeup shots


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2003)

Taking pictures of moving fish w/ tripod is not the easiest task as one may think. I tried that at the beginning of my photography carieer but gave up soon after. Having camera off tripod gives your more flexibility when taking pictures of moving objects.

On the other hand if you want to take close ups, pictures of plants or even non-fast moving fish then tripod will work perfectly.

G2 settings:
- manual focus
- lock focus (press button half-way) and move camera in and out
- increase your hood light:
x - more light -> higher shutter speed available 
x - less light -> higher shutter speed will not be available and you will have to sacrifice shut.spee. and F stop to get decent pictures.

Read tips provided in links which are in 1st topic of Photo section.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## liam (Jun 13, 2003)

Hi,

Thanks. V. difficult with tripod as the fish is moving most time. Lights aplenty at 3W per gallon.

Will read up on the topic first. Ta.


----------

